
Vim is better than emacs - edward
http://en.arguman.org/vim-is-better-than-emacs
======
pixelbath
Sorry for being off-topic, but...

These are neat and all, but this is the third arguman.org link I've clicked
this week from HN. If we're going to have a healthy discussion/debate about a
topic, why not have it here? To me, debates on arguman.org come across as
endless one-upsmanship rather than an actual discussion.

Maybe arguman.org posts should be rolled up as "hey, look at this neat
argument analysis site" and link to its main page.

------
meeper16
One of the reasons it's better is that it's slim and you can find it on just
about every linux box in the world. Stuck in Borneo with a linux box the local
tribe has that not yet connected to the world until you create a script or
edit some net config files? Vi is your tool. Emacs? Nowhere to be found.

~~~
AimHere
Isn't vi being superceded by Nano in that regard? It's more or less become the
default editor and I suspect that there are now distros that don't ship vi but
do ship nano.

~~~
dkns
Vi is part of POSIX standard so if your OS is POSIX compliant it should
include vi.
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/)

------
mimo777
emacs for editing/coding, vi for systems administration.

------
melling
"The keybindings are not ergonomics at all."

Emacs is an editor construction kit. It can be vi, classic emacs, or something
entirely different. vim bindings do feel efficient. I wish someone would take
a crack at an even better/efficient editor.

~~~
kartD
Sorry, deleted by accident.

Do these look better to you?

[http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/) [https://github.com/google/xi-
editor](https://github.com/google/xi-editor)

------
andrewstuart2
This is a really cool system, but is there some sort of conclusion rollup?
Thus far all I can see is that it helps logically organize two sides of a
debate, though thus far it's not helping me see how valid the conclusion is.

------
jdimov9
Shorter to type, for starters.

~~~
andrewstuart2
Well, except that you probably want to customize your shell to your usage
patterns.

    
    
        alias v="vim"
        alias e="emacs"

~~~
mmrezaie
or more complete one:

alias e='emacsclient -c -n $opt -a nano'

alias ne='emacsclient -t $opt -a nano'

se() { emacsclient -c -n $opt -a emacs "/sudo::$ _" }

sne() { emacsclient -t $opt -a emacs "/sudo::$_" }

alias vim=emacs #just kidding!!!!

